# Is the insurance co. responsible for new sheathing?



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

If you have not had any complaints at all, then you probably have not been in business very long.

It is how you respond to a complaint that matters.

If I checked out the correct information on your company, then you started out on 3-15-2009.

Thats a really good start for just a bit over 2 years in business and several thousands of jobs under your combined 3 locations worth of total business.

Did you work for a larger insurance restoration/roofing company prior to starting out on your own?

Actually, it sounds like a more ambitious business plan than most companies have.

Now-a-days, so many people have gotten indoctrinated into waiting until they get hail damage and can get the insurance company to pay for their new roof, if things don't change, those of us contractors who never relied on insurance restoration work in the past may all fall to the wayside.

Ed


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

Ed, you've done your research. LOL I'm not a fan of the BBB either but it can be an advertising tool and make you money if used properly. And it has worked in our favor. I've eaten some $ on numerous occasions where we were clearly on the moral high ground in order to maintain our reputation. I just consider it advertising $.

When we started a little over 2 year ago, I could not have envisioned us being where we are right now. We've been blessed beyond belief with good people that in most cases, seemed to have been dropped into our laps from the sky. They're not all necessarily the sharpest tools in the shed but to a man (and a couple of ladies) hard workers, great team players, positive attitudes and impeccable integrity.

I'm a Mech Eng by degree and spent most of my career in the industrial world. Got into this industry through my Son of all things, came to work for him when he was Sales Manager for another company who chased a storm in late 2008. At that point in time, I owned another business dealing in industrial and that industry had flat out died around Sept 2008. Learned a ton in a short period of time, taught myself Xactimate on a weekend (trial and error and looking at a number of estimates already done as templates) and we decided to open something on our own in early 2009. He still wants to chase a storm here or there, I don't want anything to do with it. I really prefer sleeping in my own bed when possible. Plus, I believe in standing behind our work and integrity. I can't imagine going somewhere, building x hundreds of roofs and then walking away from those Customers who trusted us enough to place their repairs in our hands. In addition to the preference for sleeping in my own bed, I like to do so with a clear conscious. 



> Now-a-days, so many people have gotten indoctrinated into waiting until they get hail damage and can get the insurance company to pay for their new roof, if things don't change, those of us contractors who never relied on insurance restoration work in the past may all fall to the wayside.


Ed, the market has certainly changed. I feel sincere empathy for the traditional roofing companies. Compared to 20 years ago, the market is full of illegals working for next to nothing, the economy sucks and the % of people getting that roof replacement paid for by the insurance company versus out of their own pocket has risen astronomically. I can only hope we can establish a reputation in our local markets like you and Grumpy apparently have to where we can do a fair amount of cash bid business while still commanding a premium price. I see first hand how difficult that is and I respect the people who've done that a great deal.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bender.....I didn't realize you were in Indy. Do you guys do any commercial work? I have a crew locally that is excellent at large jobs such as apartments and condos.... We will work for almost any local contractor. If we can help you out, just let me know. 

You guys working in Greenfield any?


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy, we're pretty much residential only at this point. Done a couple of small commercial jobs. We should hook up sometime for lunch or a beer. PM or give me a call. Mark


----------

